# عالم الطاقة



## الساحر (20 يناير 2010)

في أواخر ثمانينيات القرن التاسع عشر كانت الصحف و المجلات المتخصصة في العلوم الكهربائية تتنبأ بظهور ما يعرف بالكهرباء الحرة Free electricityفي المستقبل القريب . ففي تلك الفترة بدأت الاكتشافات المذهلة حول طبيعة الكهرباء تصبح شائعة و مالوفة و كان نيكولا تيسلا Nikola Tesla يقوم بعرض الإضاءة اللاسلكية وعجائب أخرى مرتبطة بالتيارات العالية التوتر . لقد كان هناك حماس للمستقبل لا مثيل له من قبل . ففي غضون عشرون سنة سوف يكون هناك سيارات ، طائرات ، أفلام سينمائية ، موسيقى مسجلة ، أجهزة راديو ، كاميرات تصوير … و غيرها من شواهد تثبت حصول نقلة علمية خاطفة لم يسبق لها مثيل في تاريخ البشرية . فالعصر الفيكتوري قد مهد الطريق لشيء جديد كليا ، إنها المرة الأولى في التاريخ التي يتم فيها تشجيع العامة على تصور مستقبل مثالي يدغدغ خيال الناس . مستقبل فيه أنظمة مواصلات متطورة بالإضافة إلى وسائل اتصالات تفوق العجب ….. وظائف للجميع ، مساكن و طعام للكل …. أما المرض فيتم السيطرة عليه تماماً ، وكذلك الفقر. 
بدأت الحياة تتحسن بشكل غير مسبوق ، وهذه المرة يبدو أن الجميع سيحصل على حصته من الغنيمة . لكن …. ماذا حدث ؟.. أين ذهب ذلك التقدم المفاجئ في علوم الطاقة ؟! و ماذا عن الانفجار التكنولوجي و غنائمه الموعودة ؟!.
هل كل هذه الإثارة حول الكهرباء الحرة والتي حدثت قبل بداية القرن الماضي كانت جميعها مجرد أفكار غير واقعية ؟ عبارة عن جموح في خيال المنظرين و الباحثين الذين تنبؤا بهذا الواقع القادم من المستقبل ؟ هل هو مجرّد أمنية شعوب متلهفة تتوق للتهرّب من واقعها لكن تم دحض الحلم في آخر الأمر من قبل العلم المنهجي الرسمي الذي اثبت عدم واقعيته ، فعدنا إلى الواقع من جديد .. إلى الحالة السائدة للتكنولوجيا التي نألفها اليوم ؟.
في الحقيقة ، إن الجواب على هذا السؤال هو” لا” ، إن العكس هو الصحيح ، فقد تم تطوير تقنيات مذهلة للطاقة . تطورت جنبا إلى جنب مع التطورات التقنية الأخرى . فمنذ ذلك الوقت تم تطوير أنظمة و وسائل متعددة لإنتاج كميات ضخمة من الطاقة و بأدنى مستويات الكلفة . لكن هذه التقنيات لم تتمكن من الوصول إلى السوق الاستهلاكية المفتوحة ، سوف أقوم بإثبات صحة ذلك لاحقاً .
لكن في البداية أرغب في أن أشرح لكم قائمة صغيرة من تقنيات الطاقة الحرة والتي أنا مطلع عليها الآن و تم إثباتها فوق أي شك منطقي . 
الميزة العامة التي تربط جميع هذه الاكتشافات هي أنها تستخدم كميات قليلة من الطاقة ( باشكالها المختلفة ) للتحكم أو إطلاق كميات كبيرة من أشكال أخرى من الطاقة . و بعضهم ابتكر وسيلة لاستقاء الطاقة من المجال الأثيري اللامحدود ، بطريقة ما ، هذا المصدر الغامض للطاقة تم تجاهله تماماً من قبل العلم الحديث .

1 ـ الطاقة المشعّة Radiant Energy : ( طاقة كامنة في الأثير )

مثل : جهاز نيكولا تيسلا Nicola Tesla المكبر ، أداة هنري موراي T.Henry Moray للطاقة الإشعاعية ، محرك إما EMA لصاحبه أدوين غراي Edwin Gray ، وآلة تيستاتيكا Testatika لصاحبه باول باومان Paul Baumann ، جميعها تعمل على الطاقة المنبعثة ، هذه الطاقة الطبيعية التي من الممكن تحصيلها مباشرة من الجو ( الهواء المحيط بنا ) و التي دعيت خطاء بالكهرباء الستاتيكية ( السكونية ) static electricity ، مع أن هذا غير صحيح . كما يمكن الحصول عليها باستخراجها من الكهرباء العادية بطريقة تدعى ( الفصل الجزيئي ) Fractionation .
فالطاقة المنبعثة تستطيع أن تصنع ذات العجائب التي تؤديها الكهرباء العادية ، لكن بمعدل 1% من النفقة التقليدية ! أي مجاناً !. لكن هذه الطاقة لا تسلك سلوك الكهرباء التقليدية تماما ، مما ساهم في سوء فهم المجتمع العلمي لها و لخاصياتها . 
يملك مجتمع المثيرنيثاMethernitha ( دير رهباني يتبع مذهب مسيحي الخاص ) الموجود في سويسرا خمسة أو ستة نماذج فعالة من الأجهزة الذاتية العمل والتي لا تحتاج إلى الوقود بل إنها تستمد الطاقة مباشرة من الهواء ! و تغذي كامل المكان ( بكافة تجهيزاته الكهربائية ) بالطاقة الكهربائية . 

2 ـ المغنطيس الدائم Permanent Magnets :

طور الدكتور روبرت آدمز D.r Robert Adams من نيوزلندا تصميمات لمحركات كهربائية و مولدات وسخانات تعمل جميعها بواسطة المغانط الدائمة . أحد هذه الأجهزة تتلقى 100 واط كهرباء من المصدر ، وتولد 100واط كهرباء لإعادة شحن المصدر . كما يستطيع إنتاج ما يفوق 140 BTU من الحرارة في خلال ثانيتين فقط !.
أما الدكتور توم بيردن Dr. Tom Bearden من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، فقد امتلك نموذجين يعملان بواسطة المغانط الدائمة الحركة ، و قامت بإمداد محول كهربائية بالطاقة . هذه الجهاز يستخدم 6 واط 6-watt من الكهرباء التي يتزود بها ليؤثر على المجال المغناطيسي لقطعة مغناطيسية دائمة ، و يقوم بتوجيه الحقل المغناطيسي في داخل قنوات ، بوصلها أولا بوشيعة مخرّجة ، و من ثم إلى وشيعة مخرّجة ثانية ، وبتكرار العملية مرارا بأسلوب كرة الطاولة “Ping – Pong” ، يستطيع الجهاز أن ينتج 96 واط 96-watt من السعة الكهربائية بدون أجزاء متحركة !. يسمي بيردن Bearden جهازه هذا بمولد الطاقة الكهرومغناطيسية الساكن ”Motionles Electromagnetic Generator” . قام جين لويس نودين Jean – Louis Naudin باستخراج نسخة مطابقة من جهاز MEG الذي صممه توم بيردن . و الحقيقة ان التصميم الأساسي لهذا النوع من الاجهزة يعود لفرانك ريدشردسن Frank Richardson من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، و الذي ابتكره في عام 1978م .

3 ـ السخانات الميكانيكية Mechanical Heaters : 

هناك نوعان من الآلات التي تحول مقدارا صغيرا من الطاقة الميكانيكية إلى كميات كبيرة من الحرارة . أحد أفضل التصميمات الميكانيكية الصرفة هو نظام الأسطوانة الدوارة rotating cylinder system المصمم من قبل فرينيت Frenette و بركنيزPerkins من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية .
في هذه الآلة نجد إحدى الاسطوانات تدور داخل اسطوانة أخرى بوجود 8 إنشات مسافة حرة بينهما ، هذه المسافة مملؤة بسائل كالماء أو زيت ، و هذا السائل الفعال هو الذي ترتفع درجة حرارته بدوران الاسطوانة الداخلية .
و في نظام آخر يتم استخدام مغانط مركبة على عجلة لتقوم بإنتاج تيارات دائرية موجّهة على صفيحة من الألومينوم مسببة بذلك ارتفاع درجة حرارة الألمنيوم بسرعة . هذه السخانات المغنطيسية تم عرضها من قبل مولر Muller من كندا وآدمز Adams من نيوزلندا و ريد Reed من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية . جميع هذه الأجهزة تستطيع إنتاج ما مقداره عشرة أضعاف معدل الحرارة التقليدية المنتجة من الأنظمة القياسية المستخدمة للمقدار نفسه من الطاقة .

4 ـ خلايا تحليل كهربائية شديدة الفعالية Super Efficient Electrolysis : 

جميعنا نعلم بأنه يمكن تجزئة الماء إلى هدروجين وأوكسجين باستخدام الكهرباء . لكن كتب الكيمياء الرسمية تدعي بأن هذه العملية تتطلب طاقة أكثر من الطاقة الناتجة عن فصل هذين الغازين . قد يكون هذا صحيحا فقط في أسوء حالة مفترضة ، و هي الحالة ذاتها التي يوصفها لنا العلم . لكن عندما يتم صدم الماء بتردد متجانس مع ترددات جزيئاته مستخدمين نظاما تم تعديله من قبل ستان مييرز Stan Meyers من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية والذي قام بتطويره مؤخرا كسوجن باور Xogen Power . سيتداعى بعدها الماء مباشرة ليتحول إلى غاز الهدروجين وغاز الأوكسجين !. و كل ذلك باستخدام مقدار قليل من الكهرباء !. كما أن استخدام مواد محفّزة مختلفة ( إضافات تجعل اتصال الماء بالكهرباء أفضل ) ، سوف يغير فعالية هذه العملية بشكل أفضل . 
من المعروف أيضا أن اشكال هندسية محددة و أنواع من المواد و الخلائط المعدنية تساعد في تسيير هذه العملية بفعالية أكثر .
الخلاصة هي أنه يمكن توفير كميات غير محدودة من وقود الهدروجين يمكن صنعها لتقوم بتشغيل المحركات ( كالموجودة في سيارتك مثلا ) بنفس كلفة الماء ( أي بعكس ما يدعيه الجهات العلمية و الاقتصادية على السواء ) .
والأكثر عجباً من ذلك كله هو أنه تم التوصل إلى صنع سبيكة معدنية ( معدنا شائبا خاصا ) يمكنها ، و بطريقة تلقائية ، أن تقوم بتجزئة الماء إلى هدروجين وأوكسجين دون الحاجة لمزود كهربائي خارجي ودون التسبب بأي تغيرات كيمائية في المعدن نفسه . كل ما عليك فعله هو تغطيسه في الماء. 
سجلت عدة براءات اختراع تتناول هذه الطريقة بالذات ، مثل براءة الاختراع التي تعود إلى فريدمان Freedman من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في عام 1957. و روثمان تكنولوجي ، و إيوجين أندرسون .هذا معناه إن المعدن الشائب يستطيع صنع الهدروجين من الماء مجانا وإلى الأبد .

5 ـ الانفجار الضمني / الدوامة Implosion/Vortex :

جميع الآلات الصناعية الرئيسية تستعمل الإطلاق الحراري مسببا توسعا وضغطا لإنتاج الحركة ، كما في محرك سيارتك . 
إن الطبيعة تستخدم العملية العكسية . فهي تستخدم التبريد لإحداث السحب والإفراغ لإنتاج الحركة ، كما يحدث الإعصار .
كان فيكتور شوبرغر Schauderger Victor ، من النمسا ، الأول من بنى نماذج فعالة لمحركات ذات الانفجار الداخلي في ثلاثينيات وأربعينات هذا القرن . منذ ذلك الوقت قام كالوم كوست Callum Coast بنشر العديد من الدراسات حول أعمال شوبرغر المتعلقة بمبادئه العلمية الغير مألوفة ، و التي وردت في كتابه الشهير ” الطاقة الحيّة ” Living Energies .
و قد نجحت عدة مجموعات اختبارية حول العالم في بناء نماذج مطابقة لتصاميم شوبرغر ، و هي عبارة عن محركات توربينية ضمنية الانفجار . هذه المحركات لا تستخدم المحروقات لكنها تنتج طاقة هائلة عن طريق السحب الفراغي vacuum . 
كما أنه يوجد تصاميم أكثر بساطة و تعمل على طريقة الحركات الدورانية اللولبية vortex motions فتستمدّ مزيجا من قوة الجاذبية مع القوة النابذة من المركز لإنتاج حركة مستمرة .

6 ـ الانصهار البارد Cold Fusion :

في آذار 1989 قام كيمائيان من جامعة بريغهام يونغ Brigham Young في يوتاه ، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، بالإعلان بأنهم قاموا بإنتاج تفاعلات إنصهارية ذرية في أداة بسيطة موضوعة على الطاولة !. لكن هذه الادعاءات تم دحضها مباشرة ! و في غضون 6 أشهر فقد الرأي العام ( الجماهير ) الاهتمام بهذا الإنجاز ! لكن على الرغم من ذلك ، فإن الانصهار البارد حقيقي جداً !. 
إن الإنتاج الزائد للحرارة ليس وحده ما تم توثيقه من خلال التجارب المتواصلة ، بل أن التحول الجزيئي للعناصر قد تمت فهرسته أيضاً ، و يتضمن العشرات من التفاعلات المختلفة !. يمكن لهذه التكنولوجيا الثورية أن تنتج طاقة منخفضة الكلفة ، بالإضافة إلى عدد هائل من الاستخدامات الاقتصادية الأخرى .

7 ـ مضخات الحرارة المدعمة بالطاقة الشمسية Solar Assisted Heat Pumps :

إن الثلاجة الموجودة في مطبخك هي الآلة الوحيدة التي تعمل بواسطة الطاقة الحرة والتي تملكها حاليا . إنها عبارة عن مضخة حرارية تعمل بواسطة الطاقة الكهرباء . إنها تستعمل كمية معينة من الطاقة (الكهرباء) لتحرك ثلاثة كميات من الطاقة ( الحرارة ) . هذا يعطيها ” قمة الأداء “ “CO-Efficient of Performance” بمقدار 3 . 
إن ثلاجتك تستخدم مقدارا واحدا من الكهرباء لتقوم بضخ ثلاث مقادير من الحرارة من داخل الثلاجة إلى خارجها ، هذا هو استخدامها النموذجي ولكنها أسوأ طريقة ممكنة لاستخدام هذه التقنية ! و فيما يلي سنشرح السبب : 
إن مهمة أي مضخة حرارية هو أنها تقوم بضخ الحرارة من “مصدر” الحرارة إلى “المساحة” أو المكان الذي يمتص الحرارة . لكن قبل السير قدماً ، وجب التعرف على حقيقة ثابتة هي : أن مصدر الحرارة يجب أن يكون “حارا” بشكل واضح أما المساحة أو مكان تفريغ الحرارة فيجب أن يكون باردا لكي تتم هذه العملية بشكل أفضل . 
أما في ثلاجتك فإن الحال معكوسة تماما ، حيث أن مصدر الحرارة يكون داخل الصندوق والذي يكون باردا أما المساحة أو مكان تفريغ الحرارة فدرجة حرارته هي ليست سوى درجة حرارة الهواء الموجود في مطبخك والذي هو أكثر حرارة المصدر . لهذا السبب تكون ” قمة الأداء “ COP منخفضة في لثلاجة مطبخك . 
لكن هذا ليس صحيحا بالنسبة لجميع مضخات الحرارة ، حيث تكون ” قمة الأداء ” تتراوح بين 8 و 10 ، والتي يتم إحرازها باستخدام مضخات حرارية مدعمة بالطاقة الشمسية . في جهاز كهذا ، تقوم المضخات الحرارية بسحب الحرارة من مجمع شمسي ثم يقوم بإلقاء الحرارة في حاو طويل تحت الأرض تبقى درجة حرارته مستقرة على 550 فهرنهايت ، فيتم استخراج أو استخلاص طاقة ميكانيكية في عملية التحول الحراري . 
هذه العملية مشابهة تماماً للمحرك البخاري الذي يقوم باستخلاص طاقة ميكانيكية من المرحلة الانتقالية من حوض الغليان إلى المكثّف المكثف ، لكنها تختلف عن المحرّك البخاري لاستخدامها سائلا “يغلي” بدرجة حرارة أقل بكثير من درجة حرارة غليان الماء .
لقد تم اختبار نظام كهذا في سبعينيات القرن الماضي ، وقد أنتج قوة 350 حصان ، جرى قياسه بمقياس القوة الميكانيكية Dynamometer . و قد كان جهازا تم تصميمه خصيصا ليناسب جامع حرارة شمسية بمساحة 100 قدم مربع . تمكن هذا الجهاز من إنتاج طاقة أكثر بـ 17 مرة من الطاقة التي يستهلكها من أجل العمل . 
يمكن لهذا النظام إمداد حي سكني بكاملة مستخدما التقنية ذاتها التي تستخدمها في البرادات التي تحافظ على الأطعمة باردة في مطبخك . هناك حاليا نظام صناعي للمضخات الحرارية في شمالي كونا North Kona في هاواي Hawaii ، والتي تولد الكهرباء من خلال الاختلافات الحرارية اجارية في مياه المحيط . 
هناك عشرات من الأنظمة المختلفة التي لم أذكرها ، بعضها قابلة للتطبيق و مجرّبة بشكل جيد ، كالتي ذكرتها أعلاه . لكن هذه القائمة القصيرة كافية لإثبات وجهة نظري . جميعها تثبت حقيقة أن تقنية الطاقة الحرة موجودة .. الآن … و يمكن لها أن تقدم لنا عالما خاليا من التلوث ووفرة في الطاقة لكل إنسان وفي أي مكان … أصبح من الممكن الآن وقف إنتاج “الغازات الصناعية السامة ” وإغلاق مفاعلات الطاقة النووية . نستطيع الآن أن نزيل الملوحة من كميات هائلة من ماء البحار ، و بتكلفة رخيصة جداً ، للحصول على كمية كافية من الماء النقية ، حتى أصبح من الممكن نقلها إلى مناطق سكنية بعيدة و نائية . 
يمكن لتكاليف النقل ( المواصلات ) والإنتاج ( التصنيع ) أن تنخفض بشكل كبير جدا ! كما أن الطعام سيكون من الممكن زراعته في بيوت زجاجية تعمل على الطاقة الحرّة . فنستطيع إنماء المزروعات في أي وقت من السنة و أي مكان !.
كل هذه المنافع الرائعة التي يمكنها أن تجعل الحياة على هذه الأرض أسهل وأفضل للجميع ، لكن … تم تأجيله منذ عقود ! و مرّت سنين طويلة من البؤس و العذاب !.. لماذا ؟ .. من هو المستفيد من هذا التأجيل ؟.. و ما هو حجم تلك الفائدة الذي يجعلها تستحق كل هذا التأجيل ؟؟.

العـدو الخـفي 

هناك أربع قوى جبارة عملت معا لخلق هذا الوضع البائس . و إذا اكتفينا بالقول انه كان هناك ( ولا يزال ) مؤامرة مبيّتة لطمس هذه التقنية ، فهذا فقط يؤدي إلى فهم سطحي للعالم و الظروف الدولية الحالية ، و نظرية المؤامرة تضعنا دائماً خارج دائرة اللوم .. مع أنه إذا كان هناك مؤامرة ، فنحن المشتركين الأساسيين و اللاعبين الرئيسيين فيها . 

العقبة الأولى :
القوة الأولى التي تعترض طريق انتشار تقنية الطاقة الحرة هي رغبتنا في البقاء جاهلين ! و عدم التصرف حيال هذا الظرف الذي سيسود دائماً طالما نحن نعاني من حالة “القبول الأعمى” ( أي أننا نقبل كل ما ننهله من علوم و حقائق علمية و نعتبرها مسلمات لا يمكن تجاوزها ، طالما كان مصدرها يمثل السلطة العلمية السائدة ) . 

بالإضافة إلى أننا ” شعوب خاملة غير مطالبة” ، فما هي القوى الثلاث الأخرى التي تعترض انتشار تقنية الطاقة الحرة ؟

في كل نظرية اقتصادية قياسية يوجد ثلاث مراتب في الصناعة و هي رأس المال ، البضائع ، و الخدمات . و ضمن المرتبة الأولى التي هي رأس المال ، يوجد هناك ثلاث مراتب أخرى هي :

1 ـ رأس المال الطبيعي : و هي مرتبطة بصنف مادي ( مثل منجم ذهب ) و مصادر طاقة ( مثل سد توليد الطاقة الكهربائية بواسطة الماء ، أو بئر نفط ) .
2 ـ العملة : و هي مرتبطة بطباعة ورق العملة و سكّ العمل النقدية . هذه الفعالية تعتبر غالباً على أنها عمل الحكومة .
3 ـ رصيد الدين : و هي مرتبطة بإدانة المال بفوائد و إمتداداتها من حيث القيمة الاقتصادية من خلال أرصدة الإيداع المقروضة .
من هنا، يسهل رؤية فعالية الطاقة و أهميتها في الاقتصاد كما أهمية الذهب أو طباعة الأوراق النقدية من قبل الحكومة أو حتى إصدارات القروض من قبل البنوك . 
في الولايات المتحدة ، و معظم دول العالم ، هناك احتكارات مالية money monopoly قائمة بحد ذاتها . و عندما نقول احتكارات مالية ، هذا يعني إمبراطورات مالية ، أي أباطرة و عائلات مالكة ذات قوة و نفوذ هائل و مخيف .

فالمواطن العادي لديه حرية كسب القدر الذي يريده من المال ، لكن أحداً لن يدفع له على شكل صكّ احتياطي فدرالي . لا يوجد هناك ما يستطيع فعله كي يدفع له الأجر على شكل سبائك ذهبية أو شكل آخر من أشكال المال الحقيقي . إن هذا الاحتكار المالي وحده في يد قلة قليلة من أصحاب الأسهم المصرفية الخاصة و هذه المصارف ملك لأغنى العائلات في العالم و خطتهم تهدف في النهاية إلى السيطرة التامة على جميع رؤوس الأموال في العالم . و بالتالي السيطرة على حياة كل شخص على وجه الأرض ! ذلك من خلال رغبتنا في شراء المواد الاستهلاكية أو الخدمات التي تعرضها الشركات على الشعوب . 
هناك مصدراً مستقلاً من الطاقة ، يختلف عن الطاقة المألوفة ( البترول الذي هو إحدى عوامل الثراء عند طبقة الصفوة ) ، هذا المصدر هو في متناول جميع الناس حول العالم . و يمكن لاستخدام هذه المصادر بشكل واسع و سريع أن تدمّر خطتهم المبيّتة للهيمنة على العالم .. تدمرها تماماً و بشكل نهائي !.
لماذا نعتبر هذه حقيقة ؟.. لأنه من السهل رؤية ذلك ..! فحاليا ً، إن اقتصاد أي دولة يمكن أن يتم تسريعه أو تبطيئه بواسطة رفع أو تخفيض معدلات الفائدة . لكن بوجود مصدر مستقل لرأس المال ( الطاقة الحرّة ) ، يتم بالتالي إلغاء قطاع الطاقة التقليدية التي تستخدم حالياً في الاقتصاد حيث يمثّل أحد الأعمدة الرئيسية فيه ، يمكن بالتالي زيادة رأس المال دون الحاجة لأخذ قروض مصرفية و بذلك لن يكون لهذه القروض المصرفية العالية الفوائد تأثير كبير !.
فبالتالي نستنتج من ما سبق أننا أمام معادلة مؤلفة من حقيقتين ثابتتين : 
الحقيقة الأولى هي أن تقنية الطاقة الحرة يمكنها أن تغيّر قيمة المال بشكل جذري !. أما الحقيقة الثانية ، فهي أن العائلات الثرية والمتعاملون بالقروض المصرفية لا يريدون أي منافسة ، و بالتالي لا يريدون أي سبب يمكن أن يؤثر سلباً على مجرى أعمالهم المالية القذرة !… إن الأمر بهذه البساطة .
إنهم يريدون المحافظة على احتكارهم الحالي للإمدادات المالية . فإن تقنية الطاقة الحرة بالنسبة لهم هي ليست شيئا وجب طمسه فقط بل محرم بشكل أبدي .
لذلك فإن العائلات الثرية ومؤسسات البنوك المركزية هم القوة الأولى التي تعترض حق العامة في الحصول على تقنية الطاقة الحرة . و الدوافع التي تحثهم على القيام بهذا العمل هي : ادعائهم الغير مبرر بالحق المقدس للقيادة ، الجشع ، توقهم الغريزي للتحكم والسيطرة على كل شيء عدا أنفسهم .
أما الأسلحة و الوسائل التي استعانوا بها من اجل ترسيخ هذا التأجيل و استمراره ، فكانت تتراوح بين الإكراه بالتهديد ، الاستعانة بمتخصصين و رجال أكاديميين ( محترمين ) من أجل إيجاد ثغرات وزيف في هذه التقنيات المقموعة و دحضها علمياً ، شراء تقنيات مبتكرة و تصاميم و من ثم حفظها بعيدا عن العالم ، قتل ومحاولة قتل مخترعين ، اغتيال شخصيات ، إحراق المباني عمدا ومجموعة واسعة و متنوعة من الحوافز المالية تارة و بالإكراه تارة أخرى للتلاعب و التآمر على الأشخاص الذين يدعمون نظرية الطاقة الحرة و المؤسسات الممولة لهذا التوجّه ، كما أنهم صرفوا المليارات من الدولارات للترويج لنظرية علمية زائفة تقول بأن الطاقة الحرة مستحيلة من حيث قوانين الطاقة الديناموحراري ( Laws of Thermpdynamics) .

العقبة الثانية : 
القوة الثانية التي تعمل على تأجيل حصول العامة على تكنولوجيا الطاقة الحرة هي الحكومات المحلية ، المشكلة هنا ليست بالمنافسة على طباعة العملة المتداولة ، بل من أجل الحفاظ على الأمن القومي . الحقيقة هي أن العالم يشبه الغابة ونستطيع أن نعتبر الإنسان بأنه الكائن الأكثر قسوة وتحايلا و الأقل أمانة . و وظيفته الحكومة أن تضمن الأمن العام . لهذا السبب فإن قوى الشرطة هي عبارة عن ذراع تابع للسلطة التنفيذية في الحكومة لدعم سلطة القانون . 
معظمنا يقبل سلطة القانون لأننا تعتقد أنه هذا هو الصواب و فيه مصلحتنا ، بينما هناك بعض من الناس يعتقدون بأن مصالحهم الخاصة لا يمكن تحقيقها إلا من خلال القيام بأفعال لا يقبلها المجتمع . هذه القلة اختارت أن تعمل خارج القانون ولذا يعتبرون : خارجين عن القانون ، مجرمين ، خائنين ، مخربين ، ثائرين أو إرهابيين . 
لقد اكتشفت أغلب الحكومات ، عبر التجربة الطويلة ، أن السياسة الخارجية الوحيدة الناجحة في جميع الأوقات هي ” المعاملة بالمثل” أي أن تعامل الحكومات بعضها كما تعامل ، هناك سباق دائم على المركز والنفوذ في الشؤون العالمية ، والفريق الأقوى هو الذي يفوز ! أما في مجال الاقتصاد ، فالقاعدة الذهبية تقول : “من لديه الذهب يضع الشروط” . وكذلك الأمر في السياسة أيضا ، مع أن الصورة تبدو أقرب إلى الداروينية ( نسبة إلى تشارلز داروين ) إن الأمر ببساطة هو “البقاء للأنسب” ، والمناسبين في السياسة هم الأقوياء المستعدون للحرب ! حتى باقذر الوسائل و أنجسها !. كل شيء مباح !.. يمكن استعمال أي وسيلة متاحة للبقاء متفوقا على الأعداء ، والأعداء هم الآخرون سواء أكانوا أصدقاء أم خصوم … هم المعارضون للتوجه المتبع مهما كان خاطئ أو ملتوي أو شاذ !. وهذه الوسائل تتضمن الوضعيات النفسية الشائنة ، الكذب ، التجسس ، السرقة ، اغتيال رؤساء وقادة ، حروب بالوكالة ، التحالف .. حتى مع الشيطان ، تبديل الأحلاف حسب المصلحة ، مفاوضات ، معونة أجنبية ( السلاح العصري الفتاك ) ، وتواجد قوات عسكرية في أي مكان … وغيرها من وسائل و غايات . إن أعجبك هذا أم لا … فهذا هو الميدان السيكولوجي والواقعي الذي تعمل فيه الحكومات في جميع أنحاء العالم . 
لن تقوم أية حكومة بإعطاء خصما لها أية فائدة بدون مقابل !.. أبدا !! فإن ذلك يعتبر انتحارا ! إن أي نشاط حتى لو فردي داخل أو خارج البلد يمكن له أن يعطي فائدة أو مصلحة للخصم سوف يتم إدانته و اعتباره تهديدا للأمن القومي !… معظم الاختراعات المقموعة من قبل الحكومات يتم تبريرها على أنها تمس الأمن القومي ! و هي مختومة بختم الجنة الفاحصة التي تمثل الجيش و القوات المسلحة .
إن تقنية الطاقة الحرة تعتبر أسوأ كابوس للحكومات المحلية !. من المعروف أن تقنية الطاقة الحرة سوف تطلق سباقا في التسليح بين كل الحكومات وذلك كمحاولة أخيرة لكسب مصالح جديدة وسيطرة أكثر .. فكروا بهذا … هل تعتقدون أن اليابان لن تشعر بالتهديد إذا حصلت الصين على الطاقة الحرة ؟ هل تعتقدون أن إسرائيل ستبقى ساكنة بينما يحصل العرب على الطاقة الحرة ؟ هل تعتقدون أن الهند ستسمح أن تقوم باكستان بتطوير الطاقة الحرة ؟ هل تعتقدون أن الولايات المتحدة لن تمنع دول العالم من الحصول عليها ؟ إن طاقة لا محدودة كهذه ، إذا توفرت حالياً بشكل فجائي في عالمنا المليء بالمشاكل و الصراعات السياسية ، سوف تؤدي إلى تغيير جذري لميزان القوى . و قد يؤدي كل هذا إلى حرب شاملة لمنع “الآخر” من الحصول على الفائدة والطاقة والثروة اللامحدودة .
سوف يريدها الجميع وفي نفس الوقت سيحاول الجميع كل على حده منع الآخرين من الحصول عليها . 
حكومات الدول الغربية هي القوة الثانية العاملة على تأجيل أو تأخير حصول العامة على تكنولوجيا الطاقة الحرة وأسبابها هي:” البقاء” وهذا الصراع على البقاء يعتمد على ثلاثة مسلمات : 
أولاً ـ عدم إعطاء الخصم أية فائدة دون أن تكون ضرورية أو لها مردود مجدي . 
ثانيا – منع الأفعال الفردية التي قد تؤدي إلى ما يشكّل تحدي لسلطة الشرطة داخل البلد ( الطاقة الحرة تسبب فوضى عارمة ).
ثالثا – الحفاظ على الدخل من خلال الضرائب . أكبر نسبة من الضرائب تأتي من استهلاك الطاقة .
أما إحدى الوسائل الناجعة في المحافظة على الاستقرار ، فهو منع المخترعين من الحصول على براءات اختراعات ، والأسباب مبنية على الحفاظ على الأمن القومي . و أصبح من المألوف مضايقة العلماء والمخترعين باتهامهم بتهم إجرامية . أو فرض ضرائب عالية عليهم أو تهديدهم أو اعتقالهم أو إحراق منازلهم و مختبراتهم أو التجسس عليهم و التدخل في خصوصياتهم أو سرقة مخططاتهم أو إتلافها .. و غيرها من وسائل مألوفة من قبل الحكومات مما يجعل بناء أو صناعة أو تسويق آلة مولدة للطاقة الحرة مستحيلاً . 

العقبة الثالثة :
العقبة الثالثة التي تعمل على منع الحصول على تقنية الطاقة الحرة هي بعض المخترعين الواهمين والمخادعين . ففي رحاب هذا المجال العلمي الرائع ( تقنية الطاقة الحرة ) المليء بالاكتشافات العلمية و التقنيات الثورية ، يختبئ عالم مظلم من شذوذ لا تفسير له واختراعات هامشية ومتعهدون و مروجون لا ضمير لهم . 
لقد استعملت القوة الثانية والثالثة الإعلام لتسويق أسوأ الأمثلة ولتصرف نظر العامة ولتشوه هذا الاكتشاف بربطه بالاحتيال و النفاق . 
فخلال المئة سنة الماضية ، ظهرت عشرات القصص عن اختراعات غريبة ، بعضا من هذه الاختراعات أو الأفكار قد سيطرت على خيال العامة حيث تحولت بعضها إلى أساطير حتى هذا اليوم . فأسماء مثل : كيلي Kelley، هوبارد Hubbard ، كولر Coler ، هندرسكوت Henderschott ، تأتي إلى الذهن فورا . قد تكون هناك تقنيات حقيقية وراء هذه الأسماء ولكن ليس هناك معلومات كافية لإثبات ذلك ، و لازالت صفة الاحتيال غالبة عليها . 
تبقى هذه الأسماء مرتبطة بأسطورة الطاقة الحرة ، ويستعملها المتشككون و المكذبون من أجل الدحض بهذه التقنية و ربط كل اختراع جديد بصفة الاحتيال . إن فكرة الطاقة الحرة موجودة في أعماق اللاوعي البشري ، و قد بالغ بعض المخترعين المهمشين في تقدير اختراعاتهم وبالغوا أيضا في تقدير أنفسهم على ما اخترعوه . فظهر مزيج من ما سمي “حمى الذهب Gold fever” و” جنون العظمة “. يقضون على أية مساهمة مستقبلية فعالة يمكن لهم القيام بها . يمكن للأبحاث التي يجرونها أن تحمل بعض من الأمل في التوصل إلى تنيجة مجدية ، لكنهم سرعان ما يتغلب حماسهم على الحقائق العلمية ، فيشطحون بخيالهم ، و من هذه النقطة و صاعداً ، يتراجع المنطق العلمي و تسود حالة خداع النفس و من ثم خداع الآخرين . 
يبدو أنه هناك قوة خفية في نفس هؤلاء ، فكرة مغرية تدغدغهم ، حيث يظن هؤلاء الأشخاص أن العالم كله ملقى على أكتافهم وأنهم سيكونون المخلصين . 
هناك نوع آخر ، النوع الذي يقترب من التوصل لابتكار ثوري جديد ، أشياء غريبة تحدث لهؤلاء الأشخاص ، فيظنون أنهم على وشك الحصول على ثروة كبيرة . من الضروري جدا امتلاك ضابطا نفسيا وروحيا عاليا للبقاء واقعيا ومتواضعا أمام اختراع مهم كالطاقة الحرة ، الكثير من المخترعين يصبحون غير متزنين لمجرد تفكيرهم بأنهم حصلوا على هذا الاختراع .
و بزوال القيمة العلمية في هذه الحالات ، يظهر عند بعض المخترعين حالة نفسية تسمى “رهاب المطاردة” مما يجعلهم في موقع الدفاع دائما ، غير آمنين ، معرضين للخداع في أي لحظة أو حتى القتل ! وهذا يبعدهم عن هدفهم وهو تطوير آلة الطاقة الحرة . 
وقد ظهر خلال الخمسة عشر سنة الماضية العديد من المخادعين ومنهم مخادع في الولايات المتحدة والذي حول مشروع الطاقة الحرة إلى فن في الاحتيال و جمع حوالي 100,000,000 دولار ! لكنه منع بعدها من العمل في واشنطن ثم زج في السجن ، حيث مازال هناك حتى الآن .
كان هذا الرجل يتحدث دائما عن نظام الطاقة الحرة ، وقد باع الناس على أساس أنه سيوفر لكل منهم آلة توفر الطاقة الحرة . وفي الحقيقة لم يعطيهم معلومات حقيقية عن هذه الآلة وقد استطاع خداع جمعيات دينية مسيحية بالصلاة معهم وكذلك جمعيات وطنية في الولايات المتحدة .
إذا استطعتم أن تروا معي أسباب العقبات الأولى والثانية التي شرحتها ، سترون أن ما سببه هذا الشخص الواحد من أذى لمشروع الطاقة الحرة كبير جدا حيث أنه دمر ثقة الناس بهذه التكنولوجيا . 
إذا ، فالعقبة الثالثة أمام حصول العامة على الطاقة الحرة هي : فقدان الثقة ، خيبة الأمل ، وعدم الاستقامة. والأسباب هي : الطمع ، الرغبة في السيطرة ، والإحساس الخاطئ بالأهمية الشخصية . والأسلحة المستعملة : الكذب ، الخداع ، الأوهام ، العجرفة . 

العقبة الرابعة:
العقبة الرابعة أمام توفر الطاقة الحرة هي نحن .! من السهل أن نرى كم هي حقيرة ووضيعة أسباب العقبات السابقة ، ولكن في الحقيقة هذه الأسباب موجودة فينا أيضا . فمثل العائلات الثرية ، ألا نملك في السر أحلاما تظهرنا متفوقين على غيرنا ؟! أما رغبتنا في السيطرة على الآخرين ، آلا نحلم بذلك أيضا ؟! ألن تبيع إذا كان الثمن مرتفعا …. لنقل مليون دولار نقدا ؟! 
ومثل الحكومات ….. آلا يرغب كل منا بضمان بقاءه ؟ إذا احتجزت يوما في المسرح وهو يحترق ألن تركض خائفا دافعا الناس من حولك بجنون ، و تدوس على رؤوسهم لتصل إلى الباب ؟! أو مثل ذلك المخترع الموهوم ألن نبادل واقعا صعبا بحلم مريح ؟ آلا نعتقد أننا أفضل بكثير مما يراه الآخرون ؟ أليس صحيحاً أننا لازلنا نخاف من المجهول ، حتى لو كان يعد بالكثير ؟. 
كما نرى ، فإن هذه العقبات الأربعة هي عبارة عن وجوه مختلفة لعملة واحدة ، لكنها تعمل بمستويات و مظاهر مختلفة . في الحقيقة هناك عقبة واحدة في المجتمع تمنع العامة من الحصول على تقنية الطاقة الحرة ، وهذه العقبة هي : سلوك الإنسان الحيواني الذي يفتقر إلى الروحانية و نبل الأخلاق . 
إن تقنية الطاقة الحرة هي إحدى التجسيدات الروحانية للفيض الإلهي ، أنه المحرك الاقتصادي لمجتمعات متنورة ، حيث يتصرف الناس بملء إرادتهم بطريقة مهذبة مع بعضهم ، حيث كل فرد من المجتمع لديه كل ما يحتاجه ، ولا يشتهي ما لدى جاره ، في هذا المجتمع لا وجود للحرب ولا للعنف أو مشاكل الأفراد واختلافاتهم ، إن ظهور تقنية الطاقة الحرة في متناول المجتمعات هو فجر جديد للحضارات ، إنه مطلع جديد لتاريخ الإنسان . 
لا أحد يستطيع أن ينسبه لنفسه ، لا أحد يصبح بفضله غني ، لا أحد يحكم العلم بواسطته ، إنه ببساطة : هدية من الله ، إنه يجعلنا نتحمل مسؤولية أفعالنا ونضبط أنفسنا ، وعالمنا كما هو الآن لا يمكن له أن يحصل على الطاقة الحرة إلا بعد إعادة ضبطه وتحويله إلى شيء آخر تماما . 
إن هذه الحضارة قد وصلت إلى قمة تطورها ، لأنها تقطف ثمار البذور التي زرعتها ، إن هذا الإنسان الحيوان الفاقد للروحانية لا يؤتمن على الطاقة الحرة ، فهو سوف يفعل بها ما كان فعله دائما ، فسيحصل على ما يريد على حساب الآخرين ، وقد يقتل غيره أو نفسه في طريقه ….
أما العائلات الثرية ، فقد فهمت هذا منذ عقود ، وقد كان المخطط أن يعيشوا في عالم الطاقة الحرة ، ولكن بعد تجميد باقي الناس خارج هذا العالم . فهذا ليس جديدا . فالعائلات المالكة طالما اعتبرت باقي الرعايا “نحن” تابعون لها .. ملك لها .. فما هو الجديد ؟ الجديد هو أننا نستطيع ، أنا وأنت ، أن نتواصل بشكل أفضل من أي وقت مضى ، الإنترنت يعطين ا”القوة الرابعة” .. الفرصة لنتغلب على العقبات الأخرى التي تمنع تقنية الطاقة الحرة من الانتشار.

الفرصة: 
ما يحصل الآن هو أن المخترعين ينشرون أعمالهم بدلا من التوجه للحصول على براءة اختراع حيث اللجنة العسكرية في إتظارهم مع ختم بعنوان ” يمس بالأمن القومي ” ، فيذهب اختراعهم إلى عالم الأسرار و من ثم إلى غياهب النسيان . وأصبح الناس يعطون أكثر وأكثر من المعلومات المتنوعة عن التقنيات السرية المقموعة سابقاً . فنراها في الكتب ، و الفيديو، والمواقع المختلفة على الإنترنت . و هناك الكثير من المعلومات حول الطاقة الحرة على الإنترنت ، فالحصول على المعلومات الجديدة يزداد بسرعة .
من الضروري أن تبدأ بجمع المعلومات التي تستطيع الحصول عليها حول الطاقة الحرة ، وسبب ذلك بسيط جدا ، هو أن القوة أو العقبة الأولى والثانية ستمنع أي مخترع أو شركة من بناء وبيع آلة الطاقة الحرة لك ، فالطريقة الوحيدة لتحصل عليها هي أن تقوم أنت أو صديق لك ببناء واحدة بنفسك ، وهذا ما يفعله الآلاف الآن بهدوء ، قد تشعر أنك غير ملائم لهذه المهمة ، ولكن أبدأ بجمع المعلومات الآن . قد تكون أنت حلقة في سلسلة من الأحداث التي ستساعد الكثيرين ، ركز فيما تستطيع فعله ، وليس فيما بقي لتفعله ، هناك مجموعات صغيرة وسرية تبحث الآن ، بينما أنت تقرأ هذا المقال ، وتعمل على جمع تفاصيل هذه التكنولوجيا المقموعة ، والعديد منهم سينشرون النتائج على الإنترنت قريباً ، و الكثير من المعلومات القيمة قد نشرت من قبل . 
جميعنا نشكل القوة أو العقبة الرابعة . وإذا وقفنا جميعا ورفضنا البقاء في الجهل والكسل و الخمول ، نستطيع تغيير مسار التاريخ ، إن جمع جهودنا المشتركة سوف يصنع الفرق ، فقط الأعمال الجماعية التي تمثل الكل تستطيع أن تخلق العالم الذي تريده الجماهير وتتوق له . 
القوى الثلاث الأخرى : لن تساعدنا على وضع مولد طاقة حرّة قي أقبيتنا ، لن تساعدنا في التحرر من سيطرتها . لكن في النهاية ، فإن تقنية الطاقة الحرة موجودة ، إنها حقيقية ، و تفرض نفسها بقوة كل يوم ، وسوف تغير كل شيء ، الطاقة الحرة ستغير الطريقة التي نعيش بها ، ستغيّر طريقة عملنا ، وكيف نتعامل مع بعضنا ، في الأسطر السابقة رأينا أن تقنية الطاقة الحرة تنفي الطمع والخوف و الصراع على البقاء . ولكن كجميع تمارين الإيمان الروحي يجب أن نظهر الكرم والإيمان بأنفسنا وبحياتنا أولا. 

إن مصدر الطاقة الحرة يكمن في داخلنا : 
إنه متعة التعبير عن أنفسنا بحرية ، إنه حدسنا الروحي لنطلق ما بداخلنا بدون خوف أو تلاعب . إنها قلوبنا المفتوحة ، إن تقنية الطاقة الحرة تؤسس مجتمعا عادلا حيث يحصل الجميع على ما يكفيه من طعام ولباس وملجأ ، وقيمة ذاتية ، والوقت اللازم ليتأمل في المعاني الروحية الهامة في الحياة . آلا ندين بهذا لبعضنا ، لنواجه مخاوفنا ونبدأ ببناء المستقبل لأولاد أولادنا ؟. ربما لست الوحيد الذي انتظر لأعمل للحصول على الحقيقة الكبرى .
تقنية الطاقة الحرة موجودة هنا . إنها هنا منذ عقود . إن تقنيات الاتصالات والإنترنت قد قضت على سرية هذه الحقيقة الرائعة . لقد بدأ الناس حول العالم ببناء آلات مختلفة خاصة بهم ، تولد الطاقة الحرة .. 
لا تريد الحكومات والبنوك لهذا أن يحصل . ولكنهم لا يستطيعون منعه . ستقوم الكثير من الحروب وستحصل أزمات مادية كثيرة لتصرف نظر الناس عن المشاركة في هذه الحركة العالمية للطاقة الحرة . لن يكون هناك أي تغطية إعلامية لما يحصل ، فقط المزيد من الأخبار عن الحروب ، والحروب الأهلية ، وأخبار الأمم المتحدة راعية السلام في المزيد من البلدان . 
المجتمعات الغربية تدور بشكل لولبي نحو الدمار الذاتي ، وذلك بسبب تراكم تأثيرات الطمع والفساد . إن الحصول على تقنية الطاقة الحرة لن يوقف هذا الاتجاه بل سيقويه ، وإذا أنت امتلكت آلة الطاقة الحرة ، ستكون بوضع أفضل للنجاة من المرحلة الانتقالية السياسية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية التي ستحصل . لن تنجو أي من الحكومات الحالية من هذا التحول ، السؤال هو: من سيمسك زمام الأمور في العالم الجديد الذي سيظهر : القوة الأولى أم القوة الرابعة ؟؟
الحرب الأخيرة أصبحت قريبة ، لقد زرعت البذور ، وبعد ستأتي الحضارة الحقيقية البعض منا سينجو ليشهد بزوغ فجر عالم الطاقة الحرة


----------



## عصام نورالدين (22 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية ..


----------



## وردةالحياة (23 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير^_^
استاذ ساحر انا فخورة بك جداااااااااااااااا


----------



## ايمن ابرهيم المهدى (10 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اللى الاخوة المشاركين انا اسمى ايمن ابراهيم ومن اقرب الناس الى المخترع فريد حماد وهذا الموضوع حقيقى ومسجل ومعترف به من مؤسسه البحث العلمى المصرية وللمتابعه يمكن مشاركة هذا الاخترع يرجى مشاهدته على شبكه اليوتيوب بالبحث ( فريد حماد اول مخترع مصرى يعمل جهاز بقوة الجاذبيه الارضية) وللتواصل معه 

*تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الثعلب2000 (18 أغسطس 2011)

كلامك دقيق جداً صديقي وهو ( والله اعلم ) مقتبس من سلسلة الطاقة الحرة للكاتب علاء الحلبي 
مشكور 
والصديق ايمن ابراهيم المهدي 
ان البريد الخاص بالمخترع فريد حماده غير صحيح حيث يعطيني رسالة خطأ عند الارسال الى البريد المدون
هل يمكن تزويدنا بالبريد الصحيح 

 *تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*
وشكراً


----------



## علاء يوسف (18 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (12 أكتوبر 2011)

عذرا ولكن الموضوع ..مكرر.

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=151054


----------

